

Ask HN: How and when to do referral marketing for your startup? - benhoyt

With my wedding registry website (GiftyWeddings.com), I've found that word-of-mouth seems to work very well, and it's certainly cost effective (profit/cost tends to ∞). So I'm looking for ways to "promote" word-of-mouth, like referral or affiliate marketing (but not get-rich-quick junk).<p>I know Dropbox does this quite effectively with their "get an extra 250MB for each friend you sign up" thing. It's a bit harder for Gifty, because I'm not offering something I can just expand by the MB, and I'm not sure I want to go to a premium/fremium model. One way would be to offer say a $5 discount on a couple's registry for every couple they in turn sign up.<p>Anyway, do you guys have any experience with how best to do referral marketing? Or pointers to good articles on the subject?
======
DarrenMills
I don't have any sources to cite, but with my graphic design business I give
discounts or cash for referrals. Although just telling people doesn't really
seem to do the trick. Instead, get them something in their hand that reminds
them about it. I like to use something that is akin to a coupon, but really
well designed and on heavy card stock. Perhaps even embossed or foil
stamped... all depends on what your marketing dollar looks like.

Probably not the end-all solution you're looking for, but a small hint from my
experience.

Goodluck!

